# New workbench addition



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

Someone was starting up a new business and cleaning out the old stuff left behind by the former tenants. I stopped by to rummage through the pile and saw this sitting off by the side. It's a trash can that you might find in a cafeteria or restaurant. The top is super solid and feels as if it has concrete in it. Cleaned it up and stuck it in my garage. Oh yeah, it also had the Rubbermaid trashcan still in it.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

WOW!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Score!


----------

